# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Κλοπή παπαγαλου African Grey

## Vourvge

Καλησπέρα 

Την Δευτέρα 11/3/2013 γυρνούσα σπίτι μου από την δουλειά και δυστυχώς βρήκα την πόρτα μου παραβιασμενη (Λυκαβηττος). Προς δυσάρεστη έκπληξη μου, είχαν ανοίξει του κλουβί του Παπαγαλου μου και τον είχαν αφερεσει. Εχω στεναχωρηθει παρά πολύ καθώς τον είχα 3 χρόνια και είχε γίνει μέλος της οικογένειας. ::  Αν κάποιος δει κάτι ύποπτο όπως για παραδειγμα κάποιος να προσπαθεί να πουλήσει Αφρικανο Γκρι παπαγαλου χωρίς χαρτιά ( για παράδειγμα σε κάποιο Pet shop) θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν με ενημέρωναν. Μου πήραν και ένα Tablet και ένα ζευγάρι σπορτεξ !! Χάρισμα του και τα δυο αν μου επιστρέφοταν ο Παπαγαλος. Το έχω ανακοινωσει και στο Parrot Alert 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## thanmar78

Εύχομαι να τον βρεις σύντομα φίλε Γιώργο...

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω.... εχουμε ξεφυγει.... πραγματικα λυπαμαι πολυ.... θα εχουμε ματια και αυτια ανοιχτα!!!

----------


## skrekas

Μακάρι να βρεθεί σύντομα ο φιλαράκος σου. Οτι θα φτάναμε σε τέτοιο σημείο δεν το περίμενα...τι να πω....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν παει καλα ο κοσμος..! Οι κλοπες πουλιων δεν ειναι πρωτακουστες! Καποτε στην Αγια Μαρινα Ηλιουπολης, ειχαν κλεψει πολλα πολλα καναρινια απο τις γειτονιες, και εκλεψαν και απο τον παππου μου (ειχε καμια 70αρια καναρινια αλλα τα περισσοτερα τα ειχε μεσα στο σπιτι, εκλεψαν απο αυτα που ειχε στο μπαλκονι)..!

Γιωργο, ευχομαι με ολη μου τη καρδια να βρεις τον φιλο σου!

----------


## Vourvge

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να στε καλά.

----------


## Peri27

πολυ λυπαμαι ...πολυ κριμα... ευχομαι μεσα απο τη καρδια μου να βρεθει ο μονακριβος σου ...  :sad:

----------


## panoss

Μακάρι να τον βρεις....
Κρίμα.....

----------


## olga

Πολύ λυπάμαι.. Μα καλά τι βρήκαν να πάρουν? Όντως έχουμε ξεφύγει

----------


## christos78

Πολυ κριμα.Τραγικο.Μακαρι να βρεθει -θα εχουμε το νου μας!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## lagreco69

Τι λες τωρα! λυπαμαι Γιωργο.

----------


## mai_tai

μακαρι νατο βρεις φιλε μου!!πλεον η κλεφτεςεχουν ξεφυγει..!!σπανε τζαμια αυτοκινητων...για 2 ευρω!τα βλεπω καθημερινα!!πολυ προσοχη κ διπλοασφαλειες+ συναγερμο..ειτε αυτο λεγεται οικια-η αυτοκινητο-η κοτετσι...!!!!ευχομαι συντομα να εχεις ευχαριστα νεα!εγω θα γυριζα οσα πετ σοπ μπορουσα..μπας κ το πετυχω..!γιατι σε ιδιωτη ειναι πιο χρονοβορο...για αυτους...

----------


## Vourvge

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή . Εχω ήδη γυρίσει καμία 10αρια Pet shop αλλά δυστυχώς τίποτα. Ολα μου λένε το ίδιο πράγμα " εμείς σαν pet shop αποκλείεται να δεχτούμε παπαγαλο χωρίς χαρτιά από κάποιον διερχόμενο" αλλά φυσικά τι άλλο θα μπορούσαν να μου πουν.

----------


## olga

Νομίζω πως χαρτια σε ένα παπαγάλο που έχει κλαπεί μπορούν ευκολα να βγάλουν ... για παράδειγμα ο δικός μου έχει χαρτιά τα οποία φαντάζομαι πως θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για έναν άλλο παπαγάλο. Κανείς δεν θα καταλάβαινε αν το πουλί είναι 5 χρονών ή 15. Ακόμα και για τον δικό μου έτσι δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη.  Μήπως ξέρεις τι γράφει το δαχτυλίδι του?

----------


## cute

λυπάμαι πολύ Γιώργο!μακάρι να είναι καλα ο φιλαρακος σου εκεί που είναι τώρα,και πραγματικα εύχομαι μεσα από την καρδιά μου να τον βρεις!!!

----------


## mimakos

λυπαμε πολυ....μηπως ειχε καποιο χαρακτηριστικο...για παραδιγμα καποια λεξη ή κατι αλλο;

----------


## Vourvge

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Εχει διάφορα χαρακτηριστικά τα οποία θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω για την αναγνώριση όπως συγκεκριμένες λέξεις που λέει. Εχω γυρίσει καμία 20αρια pet shops αλλά τίποτα. Εχω καταθέσει και στην αστυνομία και ενημερώσει το parrot alert. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Είμαι γενικά απογοητευμένος και στεναχώρημενος. Εχουν περάσει 2 εβδομάδες από τότε που μου τον πήραν και πλέον το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να τον ξανά βρω  :sad:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιώργο ψάξε στους ''φίλους σου'' και στους συγγενείς τον ένοχο.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μακάρι να βρεις το πουλάκι!

----------

